# Why is my brisket taking so long?



## sternfan1970 (Apr 21, 2012)

I've been smoking my 7.5 lb flat brisket for 13 hours at 225 on a WSM, it's only now reached 183deg, I'm worried. Did I do smoothing wrong? Everything I've read says it should have been done 4hiurs ago? I want to bring it to about 190 deg, but now I'm scared. Any comments?


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 21, 2012)

That's what they do. You can't always go by time, they will stall and you never know for how long. One thing, are you sure your smoker temp is correct? I did an 11 pounder 2 weeks ago  and it took almost 19 hours. Make sure your temps are correct and hang in there.


----------



## sternfan1970 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm pretty confident on my temperatures. I screwed up two previous briskets and now I'm probably a little more nervous than I should be. I was going to bring it close to 190. Is that too much.


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 21, 2012)

190* is pretty much right on for slicing. Just hang in there! We are there for you! Oh and don't forget the Q-view!


----------



## sternfan1970 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the help! I will keep you posted.


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 21, 2012)

Have you been following this thread?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...s-in-the-vault-q-view-finished/20#post_801378


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 22, 2012)

One of the hardest things to accept early on is how long bricket and butt takes. Relax have a cold one and let it cook...It will come up to temp and you will have a great piece of meat cooked to perfection...


----------



## eman (Apr 23, 2012)

It's called Low and Slow with much emphasis on the SLOW!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 23, 2012)

Yup a brisket is done when IT wants to be done and with no rhyme or reason


----------



## flash (Apr 23, 2012)

Your so close, if you have it wrapped in foil, crank up the heat some. I to that with Butts all the time now.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 23, 2012)

Pretty much every full packer brisket I have done has been between 12-18 hrs., so at 13  hrs. you really aren't doing to bad at all. Don't rush it, don't get antsy and crank up the temp, just keep it low and slow and let it do it's thing. Every brisket is differant some longer some shorter - just relax and let it ride. Also don't rush the resting stage, 1 hr. minimum! You do those things and you will be rewarded with a tastey chunk of brisket.... you rush it and you get tastey shoe leather.


----------

